# Hello! From Arizona!



## heatherface (Jul 12, 2009)

My name is Heather, and I've recently had a friend offer me a horse... for free.

I REALLY want it. But I know there is so much that goes with taking care of a horse and I was hoping for some advice in all this.

I would for sure have to board the horse somewhere... and I'm pretty sure it will only be lightly trained since the owner's do not plan to keep it. 

Oh gosh... there's just so many questions!!

Do you think its worth it to board a horse if you can't ride it constantly? 

Does anyone have any general advice for someone like me who could possibly own a horse for the first time?

I'm not super rich... but I think it could be feasible for me to care for a horse if I find thrifty enough places. I may have to drive a bit or something but... I would like to think it would be worth it.

I really enjoy horseback riding... and I find myself getting attached to just about any horse I ride... even if its for just an hour on a lame nose to tail trail ride.

That's really what this is all about. I used to have lots of friends that I would go riding with... we could do our own thing. We could challenge ourselves a bit. I was even learning how to jump. But... now... the only time I get to ride is if I pay somebody 50 bucks an hour to let me follow them at a slow walk through the ugliest parts of the Arizona desert.

I have the opportunity to have more than that... I'm just not sure if its the best thing or if there are other alternatives.

I looked into horse leasing a bit,... really that seems like it could be just as expensive since in this case I wouldn't have to pay for the initial price of the horse. 

I don't know... if anyone has any comments or advice I'd LOVE to hear it.

Thanks so much!!!

-Heather


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Heather!! I hope you enjoy it  

That is great you are getting a horse!! They are so awesome. The only thing I would say is make sure you can handle him. Make sure you will enjoy him. It wouldn't be fun if you got him and he didn't listen worth a hoot. If he is only lightly trained and you can work with him, that will be fun too. 
Have lots of fun and I can't wait to hear your decision!!! 

Dixiegirl


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

hello! I'm also in Az. What part are you in? I think the best thing is to start with taking lesson somewhere, especially a place that will also teach you how to care for a horse, not just ride it. 

You really would need to find out more about this horse. If it's not trained well for you, you won't enjoy riding it. It's definately better to save up and take the time to find the RIGHT horse for you, or you'll end up regretting it. And even with a free horse, you should get a vet check done.

But as I said, I recomend starting with riding lessons. If you're in the Phoenix area I can point you out to some places you can do so. As you get more experienced and figure out just WHAT you want in a horse, your instructor will be invaluable in helping you find the right horse to lease or buy. Good luck!


----------

